
Facebook hired a full-time pollster to monitor Zuckerberg’s approval ratings - coloneltcb
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/6/16976328/facebook-mark-zuckerberg-pollster-tavis-mcginn-honest-data
======
RachelF
I can't help suspecting that Zuck has long-term presidential plans.

~~~
edgarvaldes
I don't know the american political system, so let me ask this: Why does
Zuckerberg need to be president, if he can rule the world from the FB throne?

~~~
rak00n
More power?

